# Lockdown Learning Resources to Find New Non-Gigwork Job



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Rideshare refugee here. Im a typically healty middle-aged American going to take a Pandemic Pause on food & pax delivery work. 
Decided to use [email protected] orders to collect whatever pennies i can from Govt. to pair with small emergency savings and Re-Tool/Learn New $kills online.

Ideally the course would be 12-13 weeks in duration & 100% online. (Longer is okay) Willing to spend some dollars to ensure quality, that said free or low cost obviously not bad. Goal is to find work that is less precarious then Gig Work. (Freelance OK as stop-gap or bridge to W2 employement) Willing to become a one-trick-pony Professional _temporarily _with plan of expanding skill base after start new endeavor. (So employable Certifications or Skill-Diploma suggestions welcomed)

Search engine results self-serving for 'solution providers' but i have not found a way to compare wild claims or efficacy of coursework. 
Anybody have personal experience with using an online course or school to gain employment in new line of work? 
Are you a professional who can vouch for the authenticity of a particular learning route that would be a entrance to your career field? 
Do you know of a skill or craft that many small business owners need and are willing to pay for?

Thank you all for you input.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Rideshare refugee here. Im a typically healty middle-aged American going to take a Pandemic Pause on food & pax delivery work.
> Decided to use [email protected] orders to collect whatever pennies i can from Govt. to pair with small emergency savings and Re-Tool/Learn New $kills online.
> 
> Ideally the course would be 12-13 weeks in duration & 100% online. (Longer is okay) Willing to spend some dollars to ensure quality, that said free or low cost obviously not bad. Goal is to find work that is less precarious then Gig Work. (Freelance OK as stop-gap or bridge to W2 employement) Willing to become a one-trick-pony Professional _temporarily _with plan of expanding skill base after start new endeavor. (So employable Certifications or Skill-Diploma suggestions welcomed)
> ...


Excellent topic.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

Perhaps ASU has something, if you're a Gold or up Uber Pro.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

https://www.udemy.com/course/comple...4-Rr8UyydwpeaPAITac4yEEg&LSNPUBID=jU79Zysihs4
interwebs telling me that Python is easiest coding language for beginner to learn. ----->_Worth it? _(The value of learning Python)


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> https://www.udemy.com/course/comple...4-Rr8UyydwpeaPAITac4yEEg&LSNPUBID=jU79Zysihs4
> interwebs telling me that Python is easiest coding language for beginner to learn. ----->_Worth it? _(The value of learning Python)


https://www.indeed.com/q-Python-Programmer-jobs.html


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

'_Release_ Manager' ????
---Nah, Too easy.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Rideshare refugee here. Im a typically healty middle-aged American going to take a Pandemic Pause on food & pax delivery work.
> Decided to use [email protected] orders to collect whatever pennies i can from Govt. to pair with small emergency savings and Re-Tool/Learn New $kills online.
> 
> Ideally the course would be 12-13 weeks in duration & 100% online. (Longer is okay) Willing to spend some dollars to ensure quality, that said free or low cost obviously not bad. Goal is to find work that is less precarious then Gig Work. (Freelance OK as stop-gap or bridge to W2 employement) Willing to become a one-trick-pony Professional _temporarily _with plan of expanding skill base after start new endeavor. (So employable Certifications or Skill-Diploma suggestions welcomed)
> ...


EdX, CBT Nuggets, CareerAcademy have all worked for me in the past


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd be hesitant to do any short training things in programming,

Just because your resume says you can program in Phython it doesn't mean than anyone reading your resume will believe that you can, Also HR software these days can filter out resumes that lack key skills or education. No bachelors degree? That could put your resume into the "don't read" pile.


Learning to program could be a very useful skill, but i seriously doubt that being able to program is enough to actually get a job without an internship and a college degree in something related.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd be hesitant to do any short training things in programming,
> 
> Just because your resume says you can program in Phython it doesn't mean than anyone reading your resume will believe that you can, Also HR software these days can filter out resumes that lack key skills or education. No bachelors degree? That could put your resume into the "don't read" pile.
> 
> Learning to program could be a very useful skill, but i seriously doubt that being able to program is enough to actually get a job without an internship and a college degree in something related.


Man honestly for something in depth like programming I think I'd try to get into a bootcamp. ZipCode is very popular and well regarded here in Del. Expensive too but most of the hiring companies have a deal to cover at least partial tuition once you're working with them....


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Day Trading course Fx, indices

12 weeks...you'd grasp it


----------

